# Pamācības >  Kā uztaisīt strāvas pārveidotāju no 220V uz 50V?

## krish679

Kā uztaisīt strāvas pārveidotāju no 220V uz 50V, lai būtu apmēram 20 ampēri..Varbūt kāds var pastāstīt kā tas īsti ir jādara, kāds tinums jāizmanto (cik liels), kādas diodes kur viņas var nopirkt. u.t.t

----------


## osscar

Tas saucās transformators. tev vajag 1KVA - tāds maksās 100Ls vismaz. http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi...100025#!100051 abus tinumus paralēli un būs gandrīz 20A.

----------


## Obsis

Dodamies uz VtorCvetMetu, tur no utiļu kalna izvelkam pāris nopelējušus kompjūterus, iegremdējam kārīgo rociņu viņu vēderiņos un izplūcam sirdi, oi nē - barokli. Sākot ar 300W sēriju 20 Amp ir norma. Tālāk sašaujam 10 tādus virknē un priecājamies. Varbūt vietas ziņā nekāda diža oikonomija nesanāks, betnaudas un svaar ziņā tā būs prāva.

----------


## ezis666

Kur ir tā vieta, es arī gribu ko paplūkt, man ir vietas  vēl daudz...

----------


## Obsis

Oficiālā vieta utiļdatoru otrreizējai pārstrādei ir Juglas papīrfabrikas teritorijā pie Juglas ezera paša krasta, cita lieta ka gluži atļauts tur rakāties nav, bet par naudu jau pat pats nelabais danco.

----------


## osscar

Nu tas tak nav nopietni - 10 barokļi ar ventilatoriem...Piedevām veci, iespējams , ka jāmaina venti + sprāgoņi. Nu bet autors nepateica pielietojumu ...un domāju, ka nepateiks...

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Nu bet autors nepateica pielietojumu ...un domāju, ka nepateiks...""

Man gan arīdzam nule radās līdzīga problēma - vajadzīgs baroklis uz 120 Ampēriem pie 36 Voltiem. 
Pirmā ideja - jemu metināmo, diemžēl tam strauji mainīga slodzes raksturlīkne, tātad jāstabilizē. stabilizatora izkliedes jauda ... tā uz padsmit kilovatiem (garām). 
Nākošā ideja - tinu trafu - tad liekot LC-LC-LC filtru (pieļaujamās pulsācijas ap Voltu) kondiņiem būs jābūt dažiem Faradiem (atkal garām). 
Pēdējā ideja - ņemu trīs mašīnas akumulatorus, metināmo, un kontrolieri, kas atrubina releju, ja spriegums paliek lielāks par 13,7 V. Diemžēl baiss svars... ratiņi, stūmēji, eiropalete utt, un nauda arīdzan. Vot i nav eleganta risinājuma. Tāpēc ar interesējos par tiem vecajiem kompjiem, tomēr salikt jauktajā slēgumā pa 10 paralēli un 7 tādas čupas virknē - kaut kā arī biku monstrozi.

Paredzēts tīrai zinātnei, tur zēni kaut kādus cilvēka kaulus no nanodaļņām audzēs ar to. Vot atradīsi labāku risinājumu kā trīs aķu variants - sniegšu virtuālo buču.

----------


## osscar

120A - tas ir nopietni  ::  un nanodaļiņas arī. Es esmu konservatīvs barokļu ziņā, nekas nav labāks par parastu trafu.  Jebkurā gadījumā tas nav lēti. Bet tik daudz datora barokļi kopā - nestabils pasākums...

----------


## marizo

> RE:""Nu bet autors nepateica pielietojumu ...un domāju, ka nepateiks...""
> vajadzīgs baroklis uz 120 Ampēriem pie 36 Voltiem.


 tas ir 4,32 kW + lietderības koeficients.. izskatās pēc kārtīga 3-fāzu metināmā aparāta..  ::

----------


## Obsis

fāzu skaits netiek limitēts, bet manuprāt arī no vienas fāzes ražošanas apstākļos nav problēmu pavilkt, mājas ievads mums ir 500 Ampēri katrā fāzē. Paštīts trafs - tas ir nedēļa darba un kaudze naudas, kuru saprātīgāk būtu izmaksāt algās. Tāpēc metināmā trafa versija ir daudz labāka, jo tādu var iegādāt par kādi 40-60 Ls. Diemžēl lētajiem mīkstā raksturlīkne netiek formēta ar bīdspraugu betgan pa tiešo ar atvadiem, tātad to nevar atslēgt. Bet kā jau teicu lielā problēma ir pulsācijas, jo ja vien neņemu akumulatoru čupu kā kondensatoru emulētājus, tad zinot ka filtram nepieciešams vismaz 10 tau kur tau ir RC kur R=U/I tātad mana ekvivalentā slodze ir 36/120=0,3 Omi un tad C=10*0,01/0,3=0,3 Faradi alias 300 000 mikrofaradi. Drusku par treknu kaučkā. Nule parakājos plauktā, vispār imejetsja pāris kubikmetri, bet tie ir 5000 mkF tātad nāksies paralēlot 60 gabalus un tie nudien nav nekādi mazie nīkulīši bet divu kulaku izmērā katrs. Joprojām monstrozi. Man labāk patīk mazas un elegantas lietiņas.

----------


## Obsis

Precizēšanas kārtībā, par koeficientu 10 ko izsūcu no pirksta, tikko mazliet parēķinājos. 
Patiesībā V(t)=V(0)*e^-(t/tau) un tā kā V(0,01 sek)=35 V= 36*e^(t/tau) tad E^-(t/tau)=0,97222 jeb -t/tau=-0,02871 jeb 0,01 sek/X reizes=0,02871 tas ir X=3 reizes. Tātad faktiski vajag 100 000 mkF. Nu... 20 gabali tomēr ir labāk kā 60 gabali. Vēl jāparunājas ar pasūtītāju, laikam tas ir labāk kā 3 akumulatori.
Tikai jocīgi, pirmš pāris nedēļām es rēķināju līdzīgi, tikai cipars sanāca krietni lielāks.

----------


## Obsis

Tikko sakrāmēju Ekselī, kaut kur esmu ielaidis aritmētisku kļūdu un vecais rēķins ar 1200 000 mikrofaradiem bija pareizāks. Tātad vajadzīgi 240 dubultkulaki paralēli. Tas ir apmēram viss cik ir noliktavā. Nava labi. Nav jārunā ar pasūtītāju.

----------


## marizo

> 5000 mkF tātad nāksies paralēlot 60 gabalus un tie nudien nav nekādi mazie nīkulīši bet divu kulaku izmērā katrs. Joprojām monstrozi. Man labāk patīk mazas un elegantas lietiņas.


 Diezin vai šo pasākumu iegūsi sērkociņkastītes izmēros. Tā ka smuki ratiņi ar metināmā aparāta trafu un 3 gab akumulatoriem būs tieši laikā.  ::

----------


## next

Eu, nu nav tak viss jaataisa maajaas uz virtuves galda.
Ir industriaalie produkti taadaam vajadziibaam.
Piemeeram tie ko telefonisti lieto.

----------


## Obsis

1) next - vai neiedosi kādu skaidrāku norādījumu - KAS ir tas ko tie telefonisti lieto
2) par sērkokkastīti mēs nerunājam, runa iet par vienatnē pārnēsājamu mantu.

----------

